# Merry Christmas from this Rescue household



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wanted to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and to Thank-you all for your love and support this past year. We could not do the work we do without all of you supporting us. Your all "Earth Angels", to quote Marie. 
I had this picture taken at the local feed store that does this every year. It was a feat to get all the kids there and then keep them contained with tons of other dogs of all sizes around. The monies for the pics are donated to our local Humane Society. You get one shot and are lucky if it turns out good with an amature photographer.
I thought ours was good enough to share, for some smiles.
Wally (my husband) is holding Walter the boy you all helped get to me, Santa is holding Mickey, Happy and Toby. Happy is the only dog I have that I actually got as a puppy before I got involved with Maltese Rescue. I am holding Indy and of course the Wee Beast Hope.
Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays to all.
Hugs,Edie


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas Edie, to you, Wally and all those adorable Fluffs! The picture turned out PERFECT. Thank you for all that you do!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

What a precious picture,all those sweet faces..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Edie - I love that picture. I can't believe everyone came out so well. :chili::chili: And thank you so much, Edie. We couldn't do what we do to help unless you did what you do. Your heart is enormous and I feel so proud to say that I support AMA Rescue. I hope that 2012 brings not for profit status :HistericalSmiley: (finally), and less dogs suffering in shelters and puppy mills. I know the latter would probably take a miracle, but hey, it's the Christmas season. Sending you love from Tyler and I. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow - that is impressive!!!! Merry Christmas & I'm so thankful for all that you do.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Merry Christmas Earth Angel, Edie. I love the picture of all of you! It's perfect ... beautiful you, handsome hubby, and adorable fluffs!

I hope you received my gift okay. I wanted to send something just for you ... it is a reminder of who you are ... an Earth Angel.

Merry Christmas with lots of love and hugs sent to you from me, Felix, and Snowball.:heart::tender::wub:


----------



## MozartsMom (Jan 15, 2006)

*Merry Christmas from SCMR!*

Merry Christmas and thank you all who have supported Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue (SCMR) this year as well. We have never been busier, nor had as many extreme medical needs. Without you we could not have helped as many dogs. 

On a sad note, earlier this year we lost Beau, our inspiration & logo dog for SCMR. He was a heartworm positive puppy mill dog who was just the most wonderful boy. In spite of the damage the heart worms did to his heart, he lived a good long life & was with us about 10 years (was estimated to be 5 when we adopted him). He lives on in our hearts and continues to inspire us to help dogs like him. 

Wishing you all a great holiday season.

Mary Dube'


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, I did get your wonderful gift yesterday and I was shocked and cried. LOL YOU are the EARTH ANGEL and all you do to help us and our work with the rescues makes it possible for us to continue. We cant do a thing with out all the love and support you and every one give us.
So I should be sending you "Angels." Bless you and wishing you the best year ahead. Hugs,Edie


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

We all love you Edie. Tonight when I consider what I am grateful for in this life...I will think of you.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, I did get your wonderful gift yesterday and I was shocked and cried. LOL YOU are the EARTH ANGEL and all you do to help us and our work with the rescues makes it possible for us to continue. We cant do a thing with out all the love and support you and every one give us.
> So I should be sending you "Angels." Bless you and wishing you the best year ahead. Hugs,Edie


As I told you in a private email ... you do all the hard work. You feed, comfort, and care for rescues all the time ... day in and out. I love, respect, and admire you for that.:heart::smootch:

Merry Christmas.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Love you dear Edie, from our heart to yours, much love and thanks for all you do!!!! Happy Holidays and may each day of the New Year, be so very special to you. All my love, Christine


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, sending you Happy Holiday greetings from Austria tonight----so thankful, as others have said, for your loving care of so many babies , along w/your team of care givers! 
You must have a special calling to be able to do this over & over again.
I hope some day I can work in rescue of animals---at the moment it is more rescue of people---I do love that feeling of knowing I have helped to rescue something & my DH is also committed to rescue---so hopefully in the future! You inspire me.


----------

